# Wie viel Watt liefert das MS-Tech 850Watt ATX PSU wirklich?



## WRC-User (31. August 2016)

Frage geschlossen.


----------



## Malkolm (1. September 2016)

Auf den 12V Schienen ist das Netzteil für 27A+27A spezifiziert, das sind knapp 650W. Dazu kommen noch 60W auf der 3.3V und 120W bei 5V. Diese Aufteilung ist natürlich für heutige Ansprüche an einen (Gaming-)PC eher suboptimal. 650W@12V sind auf der anderen Seite aber auch mehr als genug.

Abseits von den reinen Spezifikationen ist das Ding aber trotzdem nicht so prall. Eher schlecht verarbeitet und mit Budget-Bauteilen, wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten bei dem Preis. Daher eher nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2016)

Naja, kaum jemand hier wird das Teil zu Hause rumliegen haben und kann es mal eben an einer Teststation belasten, um Dir dann Wert X zu nennen. Was aber sicher ist: Das Ding taugt nichts. Welche Hardware nutzt Du denn und wofür brauchst Du überhaupt ein 850W Netzteil?


----------

